# Unusual Request



## plano_harry (Nov 22, 2022)

A friend asked me if I could make a pen to commemorate the loss of a beloved pet using hair or ash remains.  I searched the forum as many ways as I could think of and found nothing even close.  Any ideas or experience in this area?


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 22, 2022)

I know people do make these pill type key rings with loved ones ashes in and believe that was brought up here before.  Anything and everything can be cast in some fashion and it is a matter of creepiness. Maybe a photo of dog and some hair surrounding the photo . Not a project I would want to do.


----------



## Mach4 (Nov 22, 2022)

If I were to engage on such a project, my first thought would be to use a Sierra-type kit and create a custom top that would be a bit longer than standard such that a bit of ashes mixed with epoxy could be cast into the top. Here’s a pen I submitted in the last round of contests employing a custom nib and top made from brass to illustrate the idea. If the top were made just a bit larger it would definitely work…
This would most certainly require access to a metal lathe but this would be my starting point.


----------



## Joebobber (Nov 22, 2022)

I did a duck call for a guy with his dogs ashes.  He wanted them inlaid into it.  I've seen other calls with the ashes and some tall grass or faux cat tails cast in clear.  There really are many options you can use.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 22, 2022)

Just a thought, I would make a rollerball … and either both barrels made of cast photos of the pet or make the lower out of some nice wood or something similar in color to the animal with a photo cast for the upper barrel, then knock out the stock finial, and make a replacement one with the ashes in or under resin or CA.  That way you’re not making an entire barrel from ashes.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 22, 2022)

Have cast hair from the moose that shared my front car seat and laid his head on my lap  , but those hairs were long , coarse , dark brown shading to white , and looked good clear cast against a red background on a Sierra . Results would depend a lot on colour and coarseness of the dog`s hair .

Have clear cast ashes from a ceremonial fire pit that had been used a number of times , giving a range of colour from black to gray to umber . I hand colour sorted a bit to ensure some range within each cast block , and painted the inside of each hole for the Sierra tube black after drilling . Results were a bit variable in colour , but deemed very acceptable by the client . The dog`s ash may be more colour uniform though .


----------



## Brandy (Nov 22, 2022)

I've cast a the hair of a friends dog in resin an made key rings for her and her husband. She was really happy with them


----------



## RunnerVince (Nov 23, 2022)

I'd use the ash to color a cast blank. That would ensure there would never be any accidental spillage, and you can also add other dyes if you needed to darken or color it.


----------

